# Norton-Symantec Do they care?????????



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Of all the products used by members of this forum and others ,none seem to cause more problems and sometimes heated discussion than Norton-Symantec.
1.How many on this forum use Norton?
2.Have they honestly, had little or no problems with using there product?
3.Would you use it if it was free?
Maybe a survey from this forum may change the way of doing business but I will not hold my breath.. :down:


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

blues_harp28 said:


> 1.How many on this forum use Norton?
> 2.Have they honestly, had little or no problems with using there product?
> 3.Would you use it if it was free?


1. i do not use it.

2. NA

3. NO


----------



## Arky (Aug 17, 2004)

I have used Symantec (Norton) products for over 20 years and have had no problems with them. The Symantec online help is excellent and solves any problem I have encountered. However, any other support from Symantec is nonexistent unless you pay for it and even then the support quality it is not good.

In recent years the Symantec products have suffered from code bloat and too tight integration with the OS making it difficult to uninstall some products. Special downloaded software tools are frequently required to effect an uninstall. 

Many of their products are being made obsolete by competitors e.g. Acronis True Image is far superior to Symantec Ghost.

A general observation would be is that Symantec has passed its best days and is now decaying. They are making desperate acquisitions in attempting to establish a competitive market position.


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

1. I did
2. It never got any viruses out (had to get them removed)
3. Never...Not a chance...A lot of better ones out there (my opinion)


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

1) No problems with Nortons,
I have System Works 2004, Antispam, Password Manager, Ghost 9.
I have already purchased System Works 2005 which I will install when my current subscription runs out.

2) Honestly, no problems.
I contacted Symantec via email regarding costs of other products and received a prompt response answering my questions.

3) Of course I would.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I have the 2003 version. I've heard that there are free anti virus programs out there which are just as good. However, if I could find a one step check up/repair program such as the one NAV has I would choose it instead.


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

I suggest that people start using Avast! (Currently using Version 4.6 Pro)


----------



## sunnidaze2k (Apr 29, 2004)

RE: NORTON'S
1. I did since I got my first comp in 2000.
2. Never had a problem except I'm thinking it just didn't pick up on alotta virus'
3. Not a chance...I really feel the whole program just a moneymaker and their tech support is just inaccessible and not very helpful or user friendly. I don't think using an A/V program requires one to have a degree in computer sciences to use....it works or it doesn't. I think perhaps Norton's fired all the good tech's in favour of cheap labour of a lesser calibre just like a few other clients I wont have to mention by name.


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

1. I do
2. no problems
3. hell ya


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I use NAV. I have never had any problems with it. I will continue to use it until I do have problems with it. 

I have tried the free ones, I didn't like them. I have tried AVG and Avast. They just didn't appeal to me.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

1. Not currently
2. No and Yes
3. Yes

It has good detection - its just a hog and makes me wanna scream.


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

1.not now
2.never had problem
3.unsure


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey, blues_harp28...Why not just add a poll to the thread?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

1. Used to use it... until I found better programs here in TSG! 
2. Had some issues, didn't desire to pay for something better/faster/friendlier that could get free.
3. Nope - not worth it, too much of a resource hog, Avast, etal are "better".


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Ummm...I don't get the poll option...Did you mess up?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes sportscrazy, I MESSED up HO HUM..
" all that I know,I owe to my ignorance"


----------



## MarieJoe (Oct 22, 2004)

I just got rid of NAV and firewall today. To me, it's llike a holiday.
My computer seems a little zippier and Word doesn't stall when I open it. 
I must admit it automatic updates were ok, but when they were updating, the computer slowed to almost nothing.

I used to have McAfee firewall and NAV. They didn't like each other...or something. Lots of little headaches and finally my profile in WinXP was sooooo corrupt that Microsoft couldn't help me fix it.

So, I got Norton firewall to go with NAV.
The first time I renewed the subscription, Live Update corrupted. I tried to figure out which situation was the one I had. I got headaches. I spent hours and hours and hours with NAV tech support and installing and uninstalling and using fixes and rebooting and safe booting---it was a nightmare. 
I almost started to hate being online.

I know have ZAP and Avast!Home (free) and so far I am very happy. and if I do have a probelm, their websites have forums and easier-to-access support. 
About the only thing worthwhile about NAV is I can send in my old CD to get a rebatre from ZA :lol:


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I've used Norton for a number of years. Never had a problem with it. Recently upgraded from NAV 2003 to NAV 2005 and had a bit of a problem un-installing the 2003, which would not let the 2005 install and work correctly. However, I found that the fix for this was already on the website, a tool for completely removing 2003. Once I did that, then 2005 went without a hitch. So, really, a pretty minor problem. That's been it.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Skivvywaver said:


> I use NAV. I have never had any problems with it. I will continue to use it until I do have problems with it.
> 
> I have tried the free ones, I didn't like them. I have tried AVG and Avast. They just didn't appeal to me.


In what sense don't they appeal to you--I mean they are rated as high as Norton, dont eat up as many resources, and are absolutely free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I don't like them. I don't worry about resources. I run a gig of ram. Norton can use some if it wants. 

I haven't had a virus since I installed it in 2000. It has caught about 50 I would say, maybe more?? 

I have no reason to leave Norton. If I did I would get bitdefender or nod32. I have tried those also. I am always open to try a new program and have tried most AVs. Until I find something I like better which I haven't I'll use Norton. 

Free has nothing to do with it for me. My machine is a fortress, I like it that way. The only infected machines I see are the ones brought to me to clean up. I don't even ever have a spyware cookie on my machine. Cookies are set to dump when I close my browser. I am straying off the subject though.

If you have an AV you like, consider yourseelf lucky and continue using it until you have a reason not to. I haven't had a reason or it would be done.


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

The only problem I have had was when I tried to renew after the 3 mos. free trial on my new computer. There was something wrong and it didn't work. So I bought it and installed myself, and got the rebate. I have been using for 5 years. I use MS Firewall and my ISP has the Barracuda filter system. It filters out spam and potential viruses. Once in awhile a potential virus gets through, which I delete. I would use it if it was free. I also use a local ISP. My friends who use the large ISPs are always complaining about viruses.


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

(Hi, linsyjack!, remember me?) Ummmm.....Norton uses too much for my small computer so Avast! is the best!


----------



## robmd (May 10, 2002)

I use Norton Sytemworks 2003, and Norton Firewall 2002. Both work together without a hitch. When I tried upgrading to later versions - nothing but trouble, so I went back to the old ones.
Seems to me, that Symantec - like MS have gotten paranoid about piracy and adopted the hated activation stage. On my machine, it wouldn't activate - in spite of so called fixes, so I dumped it. 
Norton used to have a good support site too - with a useful forum. The present site is a waste of time if you are having problems.
Seems to me they want you to pay inflated prices for their product, but give no support - theyv'e just gotten greedy and lazy.

Pity, cos Norton Utils is a useful prog.

I'll stick with the old progs for now, and move onto a different product eventually.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

(1) I have used Norton in the past. Now using AVG because it's free
(2) Yes.
(3) Yes.


----------

